# How MBTI Types Approach Rules



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv

ae1905 said:


> so you don't consider PerC a social situation? :laughing:


I mean in school lol


----------



## 20Rings

sassysquid said:


> *ISFJ:* These rules suck!!! *goes along with the rules*


That is the truest thing I have ever read!


----------



## TyranAmiros

INTP: Let me tell you how to get around the rules. *Follows the rules closer than an ISTJ*


----------



## Nemurenainda

sassysquid said:


> I thought this was very accurate and interesting. I did not come up with this. What do you guys make of this?
> 
> *
> ENTJ:* I make the rules.
> 
> *
> INTJ:* I've discovered all the inconsistencies with the rules and therefore consider them void.
> 
> Source: Quick Guide to Myers-Briggs Types- How They Approach Rules | LinkedIn


This must make for fun partnerships between these types. :laughing:

Funny thing is that this was the most frustrating thing about playing with an INTJ friend I had.  I was always bad about making up terrible rules for the games I created (because games must have rules, right?), and then to have them ignored really riled me up. 

My INTJ friend got a real kick out of it. :tongue:


----------



## sassysquid

TyranAmiros said:


> INTP: Let me tell you how to get around the rules. *Follows the rules closer than an ISTJ*


haha, is that so? The INTPs I know are very devious and cunning


----------



## B00Bz

My approach is mostly this


sassysquid said:


> *ENTP:* I've discovered these rules are not actually fulfilling their purpose, let me explain why.


and if I can't be arsed it comes with a side of this


> *ESFP:* Is there a fine for breaking the rules? I'll just pay that.





> *
> ESTP:* Watch me break the rules!!!!!


LOL fucking ESTPs, I <3 you guys. Hilarious. 



> *INTP:* I've figured out a way to bend each rule.


I also have a slight tendency towards this.


----------



## Deejaz

> INFJ: These rules are not benefiting me. I'm making up my own rules.


I'm more like (INFJ), "Some rules are limiting me, I will break them under some exceptions. If I see no use in the rule, I will break them also. Otherwise, rules should be followed."


----------



## couldntcarelessxo

INTJ: I've discovered all the inconsistencies with the rules and therefore consider them void.
ENTP: I've discovered these rules are not actually fulfilling their purpose, let me explain why.
INTP: I've figured out a way to bend each rule.
ISTP: These rules are important for others, and if I feel like it I might follow along.

I'm ENTP and probably a mix of all these! Probably because of the ENTP independence thing.


----------



## emmamadden

I definitely fit ESTP, ESFP, and ENFP the best. I either purposefully break the rules or don't realize there were rules to begin with. I can be kind of sneaky with it like an ISFP, especially on school assignments. College has allowed me to almost perfect this skill, lol.


----------



## sassysquid

Haha, I am personally like the INxP, and ExFP. Rules take so much effort to strictly abide by (or even notice!). Please tell me how you do it, ISTJs???


----------



## Thorweeps

ISTP: Most rules are more like suggestions. Some are absolutes. I'll do it my way.


----------

